# is it true that as of software ver. 7.2 and above you can't watch the channels if...



## comet24 (Oct 24, 2006)

channels if the program info ran out ?
a friend of mine told me that but i'm not sure if it's true or not.
basicaly what i'm asking is : can one use the tivo as a vcr without having to connct to the service if the tivo runs on 7.3 soft ver.? i know you can use it as a vcr for sure if the software ver. is 4.02 .


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

comet24 said:


> a friend of mine told me that but i'm not sure if it's true or not.


yes, that's true.



> basicaly what i'm asking is : can one use the tivo as a vcr without having to connct to the service if the tivo runs on 7.3 soft ver.?


no, you cannot


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

comet24 said:


> *is it true that as of software ver. 7.2 and above you can't watch the channels if...*
> if the program info ran out ?
> a friend of mine told me that but i'm not sure if it's true or not.
> basicaly what i'm asking is : can one use the tivo as a vcr without having to connct to the service if the tivo runs on 7.3 soft ver.? i know you can use it as a vcr for sure if the software ver. is 4.02 .


Those are two very different questions with very different answers. The ability to watch is irrelevant to any guide data while the abilty to record is dependant on it.

If by "watch the channels" you mean watch live TV, then the answer is no, that isn't correct at all. You can always watch live TV with a Tivo even w/o a subscription.

If the guide data runs out, even though you have a subscription, you won't be able to record anything new, but all existing recordings would still be viewable.


----------



## comet24 (Oct 24, 2006)

thanks

but what about recording manually?

bty 
1.can you surf the net through tivo in the 7.3?
2.what kind of apps can i run if i enable the home network application feature?what does it do exactly?


addition:
guys i just upgraded to 7.3 and erased all the program info from the reset/restart menu and then tried to do a manually recording and it does record! how come?
(maybe it would disable the recording option after 30 days?)


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It just needs a sub and occasional connection to the service to update the service keys. Sub optional on the Pioneer and Toshiba units, but they still might need to call home.


----------



## comet24 (Oct 24, 2006)

so can i use the 7.3 without the service to record manually or the tivo is gonna lock up this option?(cause right now i can record)


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Any Series 2 except for the above mentioned Pioneer and Toshiba DVD units will not be able to record once the TiVo determines that it has not updated the subscription information by a daily call.


----------



## comet24 (Oct 24, 2006)

i guess i'd have to the 4.02b ver. right?
no problem with that version. right?

MY TIVO IS NOT CONNECTED NOW AT LEAST FOR 2 DAYS AND I DELETED THE PROGRAM INFO BUT I CAN STILL RECORD MANUALLY. 
HOW COME ? WHEN IS THE TIVO SUPPOSE TO LOCK UP THE RECORDING OPTION?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

No software version for any series 2 (and later series 1s) allows recording without sub, except the aformentioned Toshiba/Pioneer units.

If you insist on recording without a sub, you need to get a DVR that allows it.

If you are wondering about recording with what you have, I think the keys will expire within 30 days of being issued. I think the TiVo Service Level (in system info) is the expiry date of the key. Otherwise you eed to sub to have it work.


----------



## comet24 (Oct 24, 2006)

classicsat said:


> No software version for any series 2 (and later series 1s) allows recording without sub, except the aformentioned Toshiba/Pioneer units.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> WHAT?! HOW CAN YOU SAY THAT ? I HAVE BEEN USING MY TIVO 24004A WITH SOFT VER. 4.01B FOR ABOUT A YEAR NOW! BESIDES A MSG THAT TELLS ME THAT TIVO NEEDS TO CONNECT TO THE SRV. EVERY DAY I HAD NO PROBLEMS WITH IT. I RECENLY UPGRADED TO 7.3 AND I DONT KNOW IF ITS GOING TO WORK(MANUALLY RECORDING WISE)FOR NOW - ITS BEEN 4 DAYS - ITS WORKING GREAT JUST LIKE THE 4.01.


----------



## comet24 (Oct 24, 2006)

Ok This Is It: I Called Tivo Support And Asked Them About It ,they Said That It Doesn't Matter What The Soft' Ver. Is . Even If It's 7.3 You Can Always Use The Tivo As A Vcr And Maually Record Programs.


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

I think tech support has given you a wrong answer, and that you'll find that after some period of time, you will be unable to manually record programs. Moreover, the TiVo's clock will rapidly drift (~30 seconds per day) without a call to reset it or a ntp sync.

Was your 4.0.1b software hacked? I wasn't aware of 4.x software versions allowing manual recording without a subscription.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Do you have a lifetime subscription? A 24004A without a lifetime or monthly sub should refuse to record anything at all.

See here for the official text:
http://customersupport.tivo.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=46fe914b-844d-4a19-b4f8-1022568dbdbf


----------



## comet24 (Oct 24, 2006)

ok guys you were right , i called them again and they said exactly what you did.

quoteo you have a lifetime subscription? A 24004A without a lifetime or monthly sub should refuse to record anything at all

no, i didn't have a asub at all and i dont think the unit was hacked.

is there away to hack the tivo so it can record without a sub?if so how?


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

Such a hack would be considered theft of service (as the Series 2 were not designed to record without a subscription) and is not discussed here. I would recommend you get and old Series 1, as those were designed to function as a digital VCR without a subscription.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

comet24 said:


> WHAT?! HOW CAN YOU SAY THAT ?


Some just do that. The point is though, that TiVo's policy is that they not record without sub, and you cannot (legitimately) make them do that.

The TiVo CSR was probably confused, or you asked the question wrong.

And get a Philips, as all of them have Manual record (later Sonys were released under the "must sub to record" policy).


----------



## comet24 (Oct 24, 2006)

thanks everyone


----------

